# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Setup is starting services hang.



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

I accidentally deleted files from my laptop Acer Aspire 5551, and now it will not boot. My friend let me borrow his windows 7 64bit recovery I tried the 'repair your computer' option. It seemed to work however, now whenever my laptop starts it says 'setup is starting services' then tells me that the installation cannot continue although it was a repair not a re-installation so I scouted round forums and found a few solutions, most involving command prompt. I checked the partitions for an installation, from bootrec .exe /scanos: there were no installations however using diskpart there were. I've tried almost everything I can think of and read about I am at a loss. Any ideas? But if there are they must be things that can be done quickly and could you please reply asap as tomorrow a computer technician is picking it up after midday, i'm in England btw, am I better just leaving it for the technician or is there any really last minute I could try? Also if this issue is fixed I still need to fix the deleted files issue if it does not boot.
Thanks.

Apologies for the long winded-ness of my issue.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Setup is starting services hang.*

Did you also try the System Restore Option?

Have you tried Tapping F8 at boot and choose 'Last Known Good Config'. Also, are you able to boot in Safe Mode?

Also, are you able to plug the damaged HDD into a working computer as a slave and run a sfc/scannow on it eg: "drive letter of damaged drive":\sfc/scannow (without the quotes) I have never actually tried it, but it should work.
Do you have access to his actual install disk should the sfc/scannow require some files.

You will have to run the sfc/scannow via an elevated command prompt. Start> and type cmd and right click on cmd.exe in list above and select 'Run as administrator', then do "drive letter of damaged drive":\sfc/scannow


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Setup is starting services hang.*

Apologies, technician picked it up. Re-installed it. Works fine now.


----------

